# Premiership England 31 Jan - 01 Feb



## A_Skywalker (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoke v Manchester City
 31/01/2009 12:45 GMT
  3.20 3.20 2.10 

Arsenal v West Ham
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.35 4.333 7.50 

Aston Villa v Wigan
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.571 3.50 5.50 

Bolton v Tottenham
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  2.60 3.20 2.50 

Fulham v Portsmouth
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 

Hull v West Bromwich
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 

Middlesbrough v Blackburn
 31/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  2.30 3.20 2.80 

Manchester United v Everton
 31/01/2009 17:30 GMT
  1.333 4.333 8.50 

Newcastle v Sunderland
 01/02/2009 13:30 GMT
  2.45 3.05 2.75 

Liverpool v Chelsea
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.40 3.10 2.75


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 29, 2009)

Liverpool - Chelsea will definately be a great match. I suggest x2 as I dont see how Chelsea will lose this.


----------



## danyy (Jan 29, 2009)

Again bad matches.I wll play them on live like i do on hard matches.Maybe Pool-Chelsea under2.5 - ordinary for both teams when they play and 0:0 or under0.5 or draw on First Half are available options for me.No need to write why...

And maybe under2.5 on Stoke-City and if 0:0 after first half i will bet City to score goal.


----------



## danyy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh i forgot too that:
Bolton-Tottenham over0.5 for first half and over2.5 on full time


----------



## danyy (Jan 31, 2009)

My pick for matches starting before 5 o'clock a.m.:
Wycombe-Acrington 1 + Wolfs-Wotford 1
Herta Berlin-Aintraht Frankfurt 1 + Crusaders-Kollarein 1
Glentoran-Bangor 1 + Glenavon-Linfield 2
Enozis-Apoel Nikozia 2 + Kalietea -Pierikos 1
+ some live matches.


----------



## free bet (Feb 3, 2009)

what a bad display of offensive football by chelsea, and with that amazing lineup they got....


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> what a bad display of offensive football by chelsea, and with that amazing lineup they got....


But Torres' goal was a class,  you cant deny that 
I was wrong, Chelsea can lose  :?


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah toress' fuckin goal.I have bet under 2 goals and that goal screwed me up.
This weekend wasnt bad but i got fucked up 4 times cuz of the added time - goals in 94 or 47 minutes and such a pieces of shit.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

I lost all my winnings from Australian Open in chasing big odds in football.


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol thats  really bad.
U should stop when u see u are losing.
Now i see that i make good bets every second day so im trying not to chase ghosts at the bad day.


----------

